
Rev=canonical: url shortening that doesn't hurt the internet - markup
http://revcanonical.appspot.com/
======
aristus
There's already a rel=canonical element supported by the major search engines:

[http://ysearchblog.com/2009/02/12/fighting-duplication-
addin...](http://ysearchblog.com/2009/02/12/fighting-duplication-adding-more-
arrows-to-your-quiver/)

